# What is the name of this song?



## tekran

Hi

Few months back I saw National geographics documentary World's biggest bomb. Few times during the program the was an amazing sounding song on the background. I was hoping someone here in the forums could identify it for me.

Here is the link for the music:





It should start at 38:00 minutes in the documentary.

Here's another link which has the same music





Thanks for the help.
And apologies about bad grammar


----------

